# How NTs appear to others



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

I wish I could post some pictures of the NTs that I came across recently. It is interesting what their faces have to say. So far, from what I have noticed, this is how most of them appear-

ENTJs- *I get what I want* OR *don't mess with me*

ENTP- *I know all* OR *You can't be as good as I am*

INTP- *My computer is much more interesting than you* OR *please don't interrupt the interesting conversation that is going on inside my head*

INTJ- *I don't exist* (leave me alone)

What is the default expression that you have noticed on other NT's faces? It will be interesting to observe our predominant thoughts that reflect on our faces.


----------



## nezumify (Feb 7, 2013)

Looking angry/pissed off while focused/concentrating on something. My eyebrows like to lie.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

People tell me I look angry in pictures....at least the ones that aren't candid.


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

I suppose xNTx can seem rather standoffish simply because of their brutal honesty, their lack of pulling punches, the sort of testing and quizzical nature they have towards you, and their demand for respect. However if you jump over their hurdles they can be complete sweethearts, it's just a question of if you care to. Which is rather funny, because xNTx may be critizized for not letting people in, but if only their interest was piqued and after a conversation that didn't consist of false niceties or confessions of love someone is uninterested or put off, then what would have been the point ( xNTx always need a point for a relationship ) of being an acquaintance anyways?


----------



## Shazzette (May 26, 2012)

NTs? Easily the dumbest and most arrogant portion of human race. It's almost funny to listen to them put down an argument made by someone their consider to inferior to themselves. This list of people who are inferior can and usually does include many fellow NTs. Or it could be that the NT does consider the other to be their intellectual equal, but feels a burning need to point out all of the flaws in that persons argument. After all, it's nothing personal, it is just that the other person is an idiot. And, of course, the NT must be correct because eventually all others tire of arguing and let the NT get the last word in. (Though this can prove to be a very long duelling match if two NTs are involved and will normally only end when one of the NTs finds something else to argue about.) NTs consider silence to be proof that they are right, when the reality is, others simply cannot be bothered pointing out their many flaws or may wish to be polite about it. (An NT, of course, only reserves politeness for those they consider worthy of such a gesture.) 

The default expression of an NT is one of disdain. "I am clearly superior to you and your failure to acknowledge this obvious fact makes you stupid."


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Shazzette said:


> NTs? Easily the dumbest and most arrogant portion of human race. It's almost funny to listen to them put down an argument made by someone their consider to inferior to themselves. This list of people who are inferior can and usually does include many fellow NTs. Or it could be that the NT does consider the other to be their intellectual equal, but feels a burning need to point out all of the flaws in that persons argument. After all, it's nothing personal, it is just that the other person is an idiot. And, of course, the NT must be correct because eventually all others tire of arguing and let the NT get the last word in. (Though this can prove to be a very long duelling match if two NTs are involved and will normally only end when one of the NTs finds something else to argue about.) NTs consider silence to be proof that they are right, when the reality is, others simply cannot be bothered pointing out their many flaws or may wish to be polite about it. (An NT, of course, only reserves politeness for those they consider worthy of such a gesture.)
> 
> The default expression of an NT is one of disdain. "I am clearly superior to you and your failure to acknowledge this obvious fact makes you stupid."


I think you mean INTJs.


----------



## Shazzette (May 26, 2012)

azdahak said:


> I think you mean INTJs.


I think you'll find that INTJs are NTs.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Shazzette said:


> I think you'll find that INTJs are NTs.


I think you'll find that all NTs are not INTJs.


----------



## Shazzette (May 26, 2012)

azdahak said:


> I think you'll find that all NTs are not INTJs.


I think you'll find that all NTs who are not INTJs are stupid.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Shazzette said:


> I think you'll find that all NTs who are not INTJs are stupid.


Oh, I haven't found that at all. I've seen many recent examples of stupid INTJs.


----------



## Shazzette (May 26, 2012)

azdahak said:


> Oh, I haven't found that at all. I've seen many recent examples of stupid INTJs.


Really? 

The only INTJ I can see here is playing ...


----------



## nezumify (Feb 7, 2013)

Shazzette said:


> I think you'll find that all NTs who are not INTJs are stupid.


If you can't even see the whole system, or why there is a need for other NT's aside from INTJ then I think you need to go reread some articles. 
Your reasoning is illogical and based on the FEELINGS of disdain and contentment. The INTJs I know wouldn't debate unless they had a solid logical argument. 
Examples or cites?


----------



## Shazzette (May 26, 2012)

nezumify said:


> If you can't even see the whole system, or why there is a need for other NT's aside from INTJ then I think you need to go reread some articles.
> Your reasoning is illogical and based on the FEELINGS of disdain and contentment. The INTJs I know wouldn't debate unless they had a solid logical argument.
> Examples or cites?


Your inability to recognise that every comment I have made on this thread until now has been tongue-in-cheek astounds me.


----------



## nezumify (Feb 7, 2013)

Shazzette said:


> Your inability to recognise that every comment I have made on this thread until now has been tongue-in-cheek astounds me.


As the internet has no vocal tone, I can really only rely on the words you post. I'm very sorry I didn't catch the sarcasm from across the web.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Shazzette said:


> Your inability to recognise that every comment I have made on this thread until now has been tongue-in-cheek astounds me.



I knew perfectly well you were trying to be funny, so you can get your tongue back out. 

I certainly appreciate sarcastic humor, but comedy is like horseshoes -- close doesn't count. 

You weren't funny and I'll tell you why -- inappropriate tone and word choice. You post had no nuance and it sounded like a rant. If it were from any other type, that's exactly what I would have assumed it would be.

So I had to logically deduce your joke was a joke because you post as an INTJ.

Even after I understood that, it still wasn't funny.


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

That whole conversation really sums up the way NT's appear to others 
Smart, Sarcastic and very mysterious and unapproachable, also ready to defend.


----------



## Kill Devil Hill (Jan 22, 2013)

Shazzette said:


> NTs? Easily the dumbest and most arrogant portion of human race. It's almost funny to listen to them put down an argument made by someone their consider to inferior to themselves. This list of people who are inferior can and usually does include many fellow NTs. Or it could be that the NT does consider the other to be their intellectual equal, but feels a burning need to point out all of the flaws in that persons argument. After all, it's nothing personal, it is just that the other person is an idiot. And, of course, the NT must be correct because eventually all others tire of arguing and let the NT get the last word in. (Though this can prove to be a very long duelling match if two NTs are involved and will normally only end when one of the NTs finds something else to argue about.) NTs consider silence to be proof that they are right, when the reality is, others simply cannot be bothered pointing out their many flaws or may wish to be polite about it. (An NT, of course, only reserves politeness for those they consider worthy of such a gesture.)
> 
> The default expression of an NT is one of disdain. "I am clearly superior to you and your failure to acknowledge this obvious fact makes you stupid."


This is why NTs are so wonderful. They're the most sarcastic people ever. And they can actually be pretty fun to debate with since they could go on and on for hours. Sometimes I say things just to see them rattle off.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyway, all this is derailing the OP. It's supposed to be about facial expressions. Not that NTs can come off as arrogant pricks.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

For some reason, I find the 'tudes rather cute.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Interestingly enough, the NTs around my area don't appear much different from most of the others around here. I honestly wouldn't guess that there were many NTs around if I hadn't talked to them before. Facial expressions blend in with that of others for ENTs, and INTs sort of do the stoic, straight-faced thing exhibited by most IxTxs. Once you actually have a conversation with them though, it becomes rather obvious.


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

:shocked: I can't believed how this thread got severely derailed :blushed:

Only one or two people answered my questions. No more insights? Or are we really that expressionless?


----------



## nezumify (Feb 7, 2013)

day_dreamer said:


> :shocked: I can't believed how this thread got severely derailed :blushed:
> 
> Only one or two people answered my questions. No more insights? Or are we really that expressionless?


I counted the expressions that I went through during a movie once......it was far less the hysterical laugher of the INFP next to me...


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

I have to face expressions:
one which is blank and most comfortable to my person
second I have to wear for customer service at work. its how i making the money. 

to others, it really depends who the others are. To the enfps I appear cold and unfriendly. To those who understand my humor, we have fun, they understand I am a kind person who has boundaries. 

off topic (but could be ontopic if someone sees a connection) today I figured out that I am in my happiest state when I can be witty in a setting. 

***yes, this reply is all over the place, yes.


----------



## littleblackdress (Feb 24, 2013)

day_dreamer said:


> I wish I could post some pictures of the NTs that I came across recently. It is interesting what their faces have to say. So far, from what I have noticed, this is how most of them appear-
> 
> ENTJs- *I get what I want* OR *don't mess with me*
> 
> ...


I have heard of the INTJ "Death Glare..." and I have to say, yes, INTJs do have a kind of stonefaced look. As for ENTP, well, typically cocky and quirky... INTP, well, they have these kind of phantom weird expressions that flit across their faces - as if there is something trying to get out of their deadpan (kind of endearing, actually). ENTJ, well, the one confirmed ENTJ I know is pretty cool actually. Driven, very sociable, and kind of just manages to make whatever she wants happen.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't post pictures on the internet but for what it's worth this is what my college ID pic looks like: =.=


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

This is the ENTP smirk:









Best viewed full. It's subtle.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Looking like we're daydreaming, like we are frustrated, or having a huge smile from our stroke of insight.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Like this:


----------



## Angeni (Jun 1, 2012)

I would definitely agree that ENTPs look cocky and sure of themselves.

INTPs, from my experience, are hilarious to watch. They're either deadpan or their expressions are all over the place, especially when they're talking about something they've been researching. It's obvious they no longer see this world and are completely immersed in their own, seeing theories and whatnot. One INTP I know literally vibrates when she's talking about a passion of hers.

ENTJs blend in really well with the rest of the population for the most part. Very sociable. But once you get them into an argument or a situation that needs a leader, their faces are very "get out of my way or I will kill you."

I don't know any other INTJs, but I typically get "why are you angry/what's wrong" unless I'm with friends. In which case I've been told my kinetics are weird and don't flow...I like to think I look pretty normal. Either deadpan or spirited.


----------



## b90 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been told that my lack of facial expression is pretty humorous. Though, I don't really have enough data on this to be sure if it's true.

When I'm with people I'm usually alternating between looking stone cold serious, smirking and outright grinning.

Often I'll do this on purpose, I take great pleasure in telling people things that aren't true with a serious expression and having them believe it. (Usually something that sounds scientific enough that they'll believe it.) Then I'll laugh my ass of afterwards, and tell them it was all a lie.

I also have one angry face, looks pretty much like my "serious" face, except that it's burning with hatred.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

jdstankosky said:


> This is the ENTP smirk:
> 
> View attachment 69571
> 
> ...



I'm sure you hear this enough, but I would _do_ things to you.

Or to put it less casually; a five-car pileup is just a fender-bender compared to the *wreck* I would make out of you.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Zippy BawBaw said:


> I'm sure you hear this enough, but I would _do_ things to you.
> 
> Or to put it less casually; a five-car pileup is just a fender-bender compared to the *wreck* I would make out of you.


:shocked::shocked::shocked:

Hot.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Zippy BawBaw said:


> I'm sure you hear this enough, but I would _do_ things to you.
> 
> Or to put it less casually; a five-car pileup is just a fender-bender compared to the *wreck* I would make out of you.


Look man, I don't swing that way....


But just in the off chance, do you even lift?


----------



## gracElizabeth (Mar 26, 2013)

People are always asking me what's wrong or say I appear intimidating.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

jdstankosky said:


> Look man, I don't swing that way....
> 
> 
> But just in the off chance, do you even lift?


Bro, you don't even know.










Ignore the vicious smirk. DEM PECKS










And you might not swing that way honey, but that's just cuz you haven't batted against me yet.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

I want that McStud shirt. Here's picture of me after some weights... and weight... I've lost most of the weight since then, still have the muscles though.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/471780_249672168475972_1670927985_o.jpg


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

jdstankosky said:


> I want that McStud shirt. Here's picture of me after some weights... and weight... I've lost most of the weight since then, still have the muscles though.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/471780_249672168475972_1670927985_o.jpg


Thanks, it was a birthday gift from my sister ಠ_ಠ

Shoulda kept more of the gruff like in this pic imo. I feel like I'm about to get mauled by a friggin' bear and I love it.

Don't look directly into the smolder, lest ye become the smoldered.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Zippy BawBaw said:


> Thanks, it was a birthday gift from my sister ಠ_ಠ
> 
> Shoulda kept more of the gruff like in this pic imo. I feel like I'm about to get mauled by a friggin' bear and I love it.
> 
> Don't look directly into the smolder, lest ye become the smoldered.


Took this one last week.

There is way more to that picture, but for the sake of everyone else's manhood, I cropped everything from the nipples down.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

jdstankosky said:


> Took this one last week.
> 
> There is way more to that picture, but for the sake of everyone else's manhood, I cropped everything from the nipples down.


That wasn't even my final form.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Zippy BawBaw said:


> That wasn't even my final form.


Now see... Give me until around October and I'll actually look like that. Except, the hair will be sprouting out of my jaw line and not my cranium. And it'll be red.


----------

